# Creatine Ethyl Ester dosage question



## BAARON (Mar 19, 2008)

I just recently started taking plain CEE from higher power, I used to take the NO Xplode or preferrably the dymatize Xpand, it had CEE in it and lot of other stuff, but it seems taking the CEE as it says on the tub is working very very good compared to taking NO or cell mass or anything else that has CEE in it. The jug says to take 2.5g before workout and 2.5 after which is what I am doing, but it just doesnt seem like much, its working great, but I was wondering if I can take more if it will help or not? Also it seems seems like its not much because its really really clumpy and fluffy, and the 1/2 teaspoon it says to take just has like 3 chunks of it per dose, should it be fine powder it would definately add up to more in a teaspoon, or is it just like that?


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 19, 2008)

With CEE 3-5g. is plenty. I wouldn't change a thing, your getting good results and more is not always better especially with creatine. I applaud you for being able to get bulk CEE down, it taste absolutely horrible. lol


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes that dosage is good and i glad your getting good results and i sure it is costing you a heck of alot less $$$ just remember more is not always better


----------



## BAARON (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep thats how I always do it, I run a superdrol clone called M-drol with a couple buddys of mine a couple times a year, and they always think they need to take more and more but it never gets them any better results. The taste is very terrible, I made a concoction that is I cut up 4 lemons a day, and fill up a pitcher with water and a cup of sugar, the sugar is supposed to absorb it even better, and I cant even tell the CEE is even in there from all the acidity. i'll stick to the 1/2 teaspoon at a time twice a day, is it supposed to be really loose and clumpy, it wont crush down to a powder at all and I feel like im not getting the 2.5grams, is there a way to get it into a powder cause I cant get it finer at all.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 19, 2008)

Honestly i have never tried the powder cee i have always taken it in pill form


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2008)

BAARON said:


> I just recently started taking plain CEE from higher power, I used to take the NO Xplode or preferrably the dymatize Xpand, it had CEE in it and lot of other stuff, but it seems taking the CEE as it says on the tub is working very very good compared to taking NO or cell mass or anything else that has CEE in it. The jug says to take 2.5g before workout and 2.5 after which is what I am doing, but it just doesnt seem like much, its working great, but I was wondering if I can take more if it will help or not? Also it seems seems like its not much because its really really clumpy and fluffy, and the 1/2 teaspoon it says to take just has like 3 chunks of it per dose, should it be fine powder it would definitely add up to more in a teaspoon, or is it just like that?



hey, next time please try: IronMagLabs CEE


----------

